# Cooper got his diploma today!!



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Cooper finished his basic obedience training today by going to a very busy dog park and doing all of his commands. He did very well and when it was over he got a diploma!!:whoo: Our little guy did a great job with all 7 lessons. These little dudes are very smart!! Congrats Coop!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Cooper and Donna!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

good for him, hope he gets a special treat!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

The special treat today was given by our trainer Jim. He said this will be tough today so he needs a special treat and the takes out a bag of turkey bacon all broken up. WOW Cooper LOVED IT!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! That's great!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*Picture from Graduation day*










Cooper looks so proud huh???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cutie Cooper is!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

He is a cutie isn't he!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm happy for all of you. It's a great bonding experience!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And the guy had to perform in the cold and snow! I think he deserves his own piece of turkey bacon!

Congrats!
Amanda


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on Cooper's accomplishments!:clap2: What a smartie pants! And cute to boot!:thumb:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations do cute little Cooper. Way to go!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YIPEE! Congratulations are in order!!
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats, that is wonderful.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Kudos to Cooper, you and your family!!! I've enjoyed your posts and progress reports since you first got him.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats to Cooper!!!:whoo:
Gina


----------

